# boat



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Does anyone have any good suggestions for buying a boat in the SH area? I heard 20' is good for bay and ocean. Where would be a good place to buy one? I am just starting out, any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

parkst......just starting out have u gone fishing at SH with others to learn the ropes.....at 20ft a center console or cuddy cabin......do u want a head for the ladies and a place to change??...a cabin is nice in cool weather...but starting out u would be a fair weather fisherman....you will need a nj boater safety course.....new or used?? o would watch used with alot of boats cause os sandy....if u can find a buddy to fish wiht share the gas and learn...JS


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I thought about it, I think I am just going to start by renting a boat at Navesink Marina in NJ. I think for the smallest boat you do not need the safety course. But I am now planning on taking the safety course June 1st, they offer all-day class. You have some good ideas, sharing would be a great idea.


----------

